# Longest Travel Frame Ever Made??



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I remember seeing a picture somewhere of a bike that was 11" or 12" rear travel. IIRC it was a green bike with 2 guys in the picture and I cant remember the name of the bike for the life of me. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've also seen the pic. back in the day when 24" rear wheels and 3" Gazzas were all the rage


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

There was the GSR Hooligan, with 14 inches of travel. check the old threads as well.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm getting all hardtails with GSR Hooligan


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Magsrgod said:


> I'm getting all hardtails with GSR Hooligan


Sorry, I think it was the Mach 14.


----------



## CBiDrive (Oct 31, 2006)

I believe that the Karpiel either Armegedon or the Apocalypse had that kind of travel.


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

the gsr


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

God that thing is ugly.


----------



## badfink (Jul 30, 2007)

i remember MBuk had a piccie of a Richi dual shock, high bottom bracket crazy bike from Interbike 2006 or somewhere. I cant find a picture though...... It must be pretty crazy amounts of travel as it looks just as stupid as the bike above.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

What type of riding would someone need 12-14 inches of travel? Although, it would be a blast to ride one around, perferably not up the hill. It would be like riding an old "boat", like a 1980ish caddy with smooshy suspesnsion down the mountain. Ohh.... now I want one.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Good god! Does that thing have 14" of travel with a tiny shock like that. The leverage ratios must off the charts.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

There she is, thats the one I saw before, still as hideous now as it was then!!!!


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

i just dont get how you can turn with these bikes ... looks like the trick is to build a new line in a trail lol


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

badfink said:


> i remember MBuk had a piccie of a Richi dual shock, high bottom bracket crazy bike from Interbike 2006 or somewhere. I cant find a picture though...... It must be pretty crazy amounts of travel as it looks just as stupid as the bike above.


here u go:thumbsup:


----------



## badfink (Jul 30, 2007)

that's the puppy. :thumbsup: 

for some reason it reminds me of the comedy bikes they used to have in thorpe park (its a rubbish UK theme park in case you're wondering). they were intentionally wonky (offcentre wheel hubs iirc) so they were really hard to ride. they weren't fun - that Richi looks like the new improved, even harder to ride version. :skep:


----------



## chris_f (Jul 2, 2007)

Why the tall stem on the Richi Hulk? Isn't the bike tall enough allready? It would be fun to try that bike once, though.


----------



## CHUNKY NUGGET (Jan 23, 2005)

Man how cool! Itd be a blast having a go on that thing, i cant imagine it railling corners though?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

most likely it won't freaking turn. That's a friggin' tank.


----------



## mongoose2231 (May 1, 2007)

i just built one. finished it 2 weeks ago and i get 11.5" of rear wheel.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

whats the bike josh bender rides?


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

My god, that thing could run over a downed Redwood!!!


----------



## aj_gilbs (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah i thought bender rode like a 13" travel karpiel?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Anybody remember the old Hot Chili bikes with the dual rear shocks? I think it had about ten inches of travel though. BTW Bender used to ride a Karpiel then he got hooked up with Banshee and was riding a Scream.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*The GSR wins BUT*

The Apocalypse has to be a close second.

My rig. The Super Monster was just for the picture. I run a 888RC.


----------



## Slack_er (Aug 20, 2006)

MTB_prodigy said:


> whats the bike josh bender rides?


----------



## po0ptruck (May 30, 2007)

KavuRider said:


> The Apocalypse has to be a close second.
> 
> My rig. The Super Monster was just for the picture. I run a 888RC.


i can't figure out the linkage inside the frame on that beast. im guessing the air is for small bumps and the shock is for the bigger stuff, but i can't figure out how they connect.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

These bikes are all nuts. I like the 2 bikes with dual shocks.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

I guess the GSR has like 6" of sag so the bb ends up around 14"


----------



## potvinwannab (Jun 23, 2006)

claims have been made of the apocalypse having up to 15 inches of rear travel, also the astrix halo was a solely built huck bike with 315 mm of rear stravel and one funky lookin rear linkage


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

potvinwannab said:


> claims have been made of the apocalypse having up to 15 inches of rear travel, also the astrix halo was a solely built huck bike with 315 mm of rear stravel and one funky lookin rear linkage


HOLY SH*T, that things insanely beefy...


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

That puts a whole new spin on 4 bar linkage


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

To maybe clear up some confusion:

The Apocalyse has 13" of rear travel.
The rear coil shock is attached to a link that drives the air shock. The air shock is only engaged after the coil shock is 2/3'rds compressed. The idea is to eliminate the feeling of the coil shock bottoming and rebounding through the air shock. The feeling is bottomless travel - its pretty cool.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Magsrgod said:


> That puts a whole new spin on 4 bar linkage


I believe your mistaken, that is actually 27 bar linkage. yes, the correct answer is 27 bar linkage.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

*Gravity Check Folks, Come ON!!!*

This was josh benders bike. And all of the bikes above that all of you keep calling rediculous are, in fact, NOT!

These are NOT DH bikes by any means; these bikes where meant for XTREME FREERIDE! Rediculous $#!T that Bender used to pull.. Insane drops... completely rediculous... stuff that would be a very harsh and unpredictable landing with your normal, run-of-the-mill, 8inch travel DH/Freeride bike... and needless to say, stuff that the vast majority of us do not have the balls to try...which is why they are so uncommon...

Meant only for the mentally insane, death/life wish stricken of people; not for anyone who has any kind of regard for their life or well being.

GOTTA LOVE-EM!


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

chris_f said:


> God that thing is ugly.


That thing was meant for stuff way beyond the capabilities of the mentally sane... But yeah, I have to agree with you... it is pretty ugly... All in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

KavuRider said:


> To maybe clear up some confusion:
> 
> The Apocalyse has 13" of rear travel.
> The rear coil shock is attached to a link that drives the air shock. The air shock is only engaged after the coil shock is 2/3'rds compressed. The idea is to eliminate the feeling of the coil shock bottoming and rebounding through the air shock. The feeling is bottomless travel - its pretty cool.


YEP, that would be it... Benders bike up their used the same Idea... got some huge coil shock with a link that activates one of the biggest airshocks I've ever seen. The Apocalypse might have a better design though...


----------



## Gravity Assist (Aug 18, 2007)

*That bikes nuts too!!!*



KavuRider said:


> The Apocalypse has to be a close second.
> 
> My rig. The Super Monster was just for the picture. I run a 888RC.


How did that thing feel with the Super Monster? Did you at least try it before you took it off?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

KavuRider said:


> The Apocalypse has to be a close second.
> 
> My rig. The Super Monster was just for the picture. I run a 888RC.


:yikes:OMFG THAT FORK IS HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Bender's bike IS the Apocalypse - the only two differences between his and mine are the head angle (his was corrected for a 12" fork) and his seat bolted directly to the seatmast (no seatpost). Also, his used Risse coil/air shocks instead of Fox. 

I did try mine with the Super Monster - it felt...different. No problem just riding off something. Super Monster weighs 14 lbs, its fun to ride.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

When Kavu has the 888 up front the bike works amazing... so, no these bikes are not just for stupid hucks.
Why do you need 13" rear travel? I thought the same thing... then while blasting down a fireroad with Kavu we came across a washed out section... we both made it thru, but Kavu neither picked a line, nor lost speed... was amazing to watch as I dice'd and thrashed thru...


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

I can't remember how much travel this Nicolai had, but it was over 10" IIRC.


----------



## fatpossum1736 (May 11, 2007)

that bike looks crazt, but to many things look like they could go wrong on it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Bombardier said:


> I can't remember how much travel this Nicolai had, but it was over 10" IIRC.


are those road tires???   :skep:


----------



## Dark-Rider (Apr 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> are those road tires???   :skep:


60 lbs frame :cornut:


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

maxxis hookworms - they are a skate park/road/ashphalt tyre


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Love the look of that rig


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Those bikes are nuts! throw a rotax in there for some real fun.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

I think this one was 12-14" front, 16" rear - which would be our winner so far. Honestly the exectution (moto or atv shock, decent geo, dual chain drive etc.) looks pretty damn good. I want one, for curb hucking.

BTW - the frame is STEEL!


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

it also wins for longest chain lol.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Bulldog said:


> I think this one was 12-14" front, 16" rear - which would be our winner so far. Honestly the exectution (moto or atv shock, decent geo, dual chain drive etc.) looks pretty damn good. I want one, for curb hucking.
> 
> BTW - the frame is STEEL!


yeah but i bet that thing gets crazy pedal feedback and brack squat!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

All it need's is a basket for shopping


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

it's the perfect mode of transport for picking up the milk and bread, hell i would dig to drop off the kids on one of those - instant hero!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Quarashi said:


> Good god! Does that thing have 14" of travel with a tiny shock like that. The leverage ratios must off the charts.


Yes. The best part is that it uses a pull shock, so you can't replace it when you blow it up. If I remember right, it's a 2.5" stroke, which would put the overall leverage ratio at 5.6:1. I'm pretty sure they even shipped 'em with a spare shock- to me, that's an admission that the shock WILL blow up rather quickly.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

Slack_er said:


>


That's just mean. 
They don't make an "awkward" smiley face, but if they did, I would use a bunch of them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

flyingwalrus said:


> That's just mean.
> They don't make an "awkward" smiley face, but if they did, I would use a bunch of them.


they guy's riding again..isnt he?...herd about him bein at northstar


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

These bikes need Gator Brakes. www.gatorbrake.com

8 piston, two sets of pads, 8" rotors (And I think that they make a 9" rotor too). It's scary big. And scary heavy. They weigh something like 650 grams per side. :yikes:


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> These bikes need Gator Brakes. www.gatorbrake.com


"Gatorbrake: Deadly Braking Force"?!?????? 



> They weigh something like 650 grams per side.


My Gustavs weigh 640g/front, 580g/rear.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

haven't noticed that gustav's could considered heavy. Too good brake 

Anyway you can always go brembo. They say they have even more power then the gustavs


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

norbar said:


> haven't noticed that gustav's could considered heavy. Too good brake
> 
> Anyway you can always go brembo. They say they have even more power then the gustavs


this guy had brembos


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

those are freaking crazy. how much sag would bender run? cuz a 50 foot drop would blow through the 33% sag


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

William42 said:


> yeah but i bet that thing gets crazy pedal feedback and brack squat!


Why do you say that? It seems like a fundamentally decent suspension design, with a half shaft driving the actual drive chain around the suspension pivot so no chain growth through suspension travel. Yeah, it's kinda ridiculous with all that travel, but it probably pedals decent, other than weighing something like 75 lbs. probably.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

William42 said:


> yeah but i bet that thing gets crazy pedal feedback and brack squat!


I would LOVE to hear your explanation for saying this bike would have "crazy pedal feedback". Please enlighten us.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

thatdownhillkid said:


> those are freaking crazy. how much sag would bender run? cuz a 50 foot drop would blow through the 33% sag


Who needs sag for roof drops to flat?


----------

